# Need travel companion to Tibet



## scnancy (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello , everyone, I am a university student who will be graduate in June and I want to have a graduation travel to Tibet. As tavel with more people will be more interesting and safe ,so I want to kown if there is anyone interested in this travel and wnat to join me ?


----------

